# ANR?



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Has anyone here ever experienced an adult nursing relationship? 

My now-ex husband and I started this a while back, kind of on accident. We never got to the point where I actually lactated, ours was dry nursing. Now before anyone judges too harshly, this is something that is AMAZINGLY intimate! This isnt about baby role playing. This is two adults sharing one of the most intimate things you can with another person. The bonding was incredible, it is very, very personal. He would suckle my breasts at bedtime, sometimes even falling asleep this way. I would hold him in my arms, stroke his hair, his face. his back. He told me that this would bring him complete peace, and his usually too-busy mind would quiet down and he was completely relaxed. Sometimes he would latch on in the middle of the night when I was asleep...this usually led to amazingly hot sex when he would do this! We were nursing once to three times daily. His suckling turned me on so much it was like nothing I've experienced, and the weird thing is that I had always had painfully sensitive nipples, but him latching on and sucking was crazy hot! So was seeing his mouth attached to my breast. I felt so connected with him and at peace. This is a very adult, very bonding experience. I just wish we would have continued it, maybe things would not have ended up the way they did. I dont know if I will ever be able to do this with another partner.

Anyone else?


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I see you got my PM. I'm a firm believer that anything done with consent between two loving married people is OK.

I have done this and have read up on it quite a bit. You're right, it's absolutely not about baby role play. It's all about, I love my wife's breasts! My wife thought it was creepy at first but now sometimes asks for it because it really calms her down when she's having trouble going to sleep. It also releases the bonding hormones within the woman which helps her to feel love for her partner. Lots of information if you google land of milk and honey anr.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I have had Land of Milk and Honey bookmarked for months!  I am surprised that no one else has commented on this, I figured this would be fairly popular among this group! I really miss it, its one of the main things I am missing about my husband since we split.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess we're the two biggest perverts in this looney bin.

That site is a great source of info and probably a better source of support. Sorry you won't be able to experience this for a while. But don't completely give up hope!


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Haven't heard of this before, but I think I would LOVE IT. Wow.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Only people I've nursed are my children. This wouldn't bother me though, unless it was a baby/mother thing...THAT would be creepy.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with that girl....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

It would bother me....I hate my nipples being effed with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Only people I've nursed are my children. This wouldn't bother me though, unless it was a baby/mother thing...THAT would be creepy.


Baby/mother aspect completely turns me off as well, but I get great pleasure from my SO stimulating my breasts and nipples... makes the O stronger as well. 
Would like extended enjoyment of the girls.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

GinnyTonia said:


> Haven't heard of this before, but I think I would LOVE IT. Wow.


It is AMAZING. I cant give advice on how to bring it up to your partner, as it just kind of happened with us. Here is a link to the website we mentioned:

Welcome to the Land of Milk and Honey


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Only people I've nursed are my children. This wouldn't bother me though, unless it was a baby/mother thing...THAT would be creepy.


THAT is creepy and THAT is not what it is about. Check the website. Great explanation there. Some pretty good health benefits too believe it or not.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

This actually does sound very intimate and sweet
I don't think I'd enjoy being stimulated to the point of lactation honestly but i have super sensitive nipples that i really like having stimulated by my husband.

I don't think it would be considered ANR though because we've never had that in mind, but he will at times suckle them throughout the week just for his pleasure and mine.


----------



## CarrWalterl (Sep 17, 2012)

This wouldn't bother me though, unless it was a baby/mother thing


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

CarrWalterl said:


> This wouldn't bother me though, unless it was a baby/mother thing


Troll. Quoted me. Just pointing it out.

Anyway...I do NOT want to lactate ever again :rofl: Holy crap. No. But the other aspects is kinda how we are anyway.


----------



## clarabarton (Aug 23, 2012)

As far as "adult nursing," I do think that sounds creepy, BUT I have very senstive nipples/breasts and I love it when my husband will suck them. He doesn't do it often enough and/or for any length of time, but it gets me so hot and tingly! (Maybe he really doesn't like it, he has never said, I will have to ask.)


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Most of the action happens on the ariola, not on the nipple itself so it shouldn't feel too sensitive. It has the effect of releasing oxytocin in your body which is the bonding hormone. From what my wife tells me it make her feel a deep feeling of love for me when we do this. All I know is I have a breast in my mouth and that's great!


----------



## Cyclist (Aug 22, 2012)

At first I wasnt sure how to take this subject but the more I read the sexier it gets. I dont know if my GF would be up for this or not as I am not sure she has much if any sensativity in her nipples. They never get hard, they just stay the same all the time. Im thinking when she had implants put in she lost some feeling.


----------



## momtwo4 (May 23, 2012)

I'm currently nursing my youngest child. So it would be very hard for me to separate the mother/baby aspect of it if I "nursed" my husband. I will say that nursing is a very bonding experience. There's no question that it is relaxing. When I'm stressed and I sit down to nurse my baby, I slowly start feeling relaxed and sleepy after my milk lets down and he has been suckling for a few minutes. 

I don't think of nursing as sexual though. As I stated above, it would be almost impossible for me to separate nursing a newborn or toddler and suckling an adult man. I would be okay with my husband kissing/sucking on my breasts. "Latching on" and sucking for five minutes or more would personally be a little much for me.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife used to ask me to "relieve" her when she became engorged and the baby was asleep or had enough. It wasn't a mother baby thing for her at that point it was just that she needed to empty out a bit. I was always happy to oblige.

Like I said, my wife thought it was creepy at first too until about 5 or 10 minutes into it. Then she got relaxed and sleepy and the rest is history.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

sandc said:


> My wife used to ask me to "relieve" her when she became engorged and the baby was asleep or had enough. It wasn't a mother baby thing for her at that point it was just that she needed to empty out a bit. I was always happy to oblige.
> 
> Like I said, my wife thought it was creepy at first too until about 5 or 10 minutes into it. Then she got relaxed and sleepy and the rest is history.


Very interesting. I love how open and into your wife you are.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I think it sounds hot.I'd try it at least once...who knows,I might like it. lol


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

GinnyTonia said:


> Very interesting. I love how open and into your wife you are.


She is an amazing woman. Life with her is nothing short of awesome. It took us a lot of years to get where where we are, and to think we almost didn't make it. So glad we punched through the bad and made it here where it's all good! Frankly I give her the credit.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I think it sounds hot.I'd try it at least once...who knows,I might like it. lol


Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I always thought a bed made of boobs would be very comfortable


----------



## DBTim (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh Yeah! Gimme some nuggie!


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh yeah...


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a phobia.....not gonna lie. I let my oldest son's father try a "taste" and it just disgusted me to no end. I didn't even breastfeed my three children, that's how bad the whole thing freaked me out.

With that said, I am planning on breastfeeding this baby. It's something I feel I owe to myself and my child at this point. But breastfeeding my husband is a definite no-go. Omg.....the thought.... nope lol. Just cannot happen.


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

Not for me, but OK.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

wish i would of tried it, during my wife child bearing years...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

When I was nursing my kids, I felt like I had them attached 24/7. Had my husband tried this then, I would not have had a pleasant reaction. I like when he plays with my nipples, licks, etc... but to nurse like a baby does? No. If I became engorged, I would hand express a bit or TRY to pump. Having him suck milk out? Sorry, for me that would be a turn OFF.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side...


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I would kill for a voice like James Earl Jones! I think the female equivalent would be Kathleen Turner.

No, more likely end up talking like Yoda will you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You can be like the missus; AKA DARTH WIFEY!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Thats so cool that you guys gave it a go! I'm glad it was a positive experience for you! :smthumbup:

I am helping warp the world, one couple at a time! :FIREdevil:


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I would love this, but I've been too shy to bring it up with my husband. I'm still lactating too, and I think he'd find it weird. Maybe I should send him that link...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You know, maybe he'd love it too but is too shy to bring it up. I know I'd love it, but could never suggest it for fear that she'd think I'm weird.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

There are a lot of heath benefits for both of you too. You never know, he may be wanting to try but is too shy to ask.

And really, why is it okay to drink the milk from a female of a large stinky animal species but it's NOT okay to drink milk from the females of our own species? It tastes better. And have you ever been to a dairy? P. U. I doubt you're dragging your breasts through your own excrement.

Sorry. I'm in a mood here.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> You know, maybe he'd love it too but is too shy to bring it up. I know I'd love it, but could never suggest it for fear that she'd think I'm weird.


Even if you don't ask... doesn't mean you're NOT weird. :rofl:

Seriously though I was afraid to ask too. Initially my wife thought it creepy. We both gave it a shot and now she loves it and asks me to do it. It's a really cheap relaxant and sedative for the woman.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Wonderful! THIS is why I have been such a big cheerleader for ANR. Feel the closeness starting? My wife gets this overwhelming feeling of love when we do this. It's great.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm so happy for you guys! The closeness, the bonding...so amazing! Now I am kicking myself even harder that we got out of this habit, we lost the groove after my husband had surgery. We would still do it, but it wasnt regular any more. I still think maybe our divorce wouldnt have happened, I mean its near impossible to feel any anger toward the other person when you are nursing!


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

my hubs does this, but it's only a few minutes at a time. but i think its sweet. i can tell it's comforting for him. LUCKILY, i dont have kids, so there arent any correlations for me.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Not my cup of tea but I could definitely see the appeal. After seeing both my kids nurse with my wife I could never....


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sinnister said:


> Not my cup of tea but I could definitely see the appeal. After seeing both my kids nurse with my wife I could never....


Yea, I checked out that site on the first page of this thread... Not for me. The things I did read... not something I can bring myself to do with my husband. He can play with the breasts, stimulate the nipples, etc. But when it comes to suckling, no. While I can accept that it does bring up loving feelings, for me it would be a parent/child feeling. Maybe that's because I extended breastfeeding of all three of my kids to 1 1/2-2 years each. I felt love when nursing each of them, I felt close to them. I bonded with them. But it was a parent/child bond, not a husband/wife bond. For me, nursing is for children... but that's JMO. At least I checked out the site before making the final assessment, right? And yes, it was discussed with my husband as well. He agrees with me.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

So the idea of lactating without a baby being part of the chemical process or whatever never occurred to me.

It is quite conceivable that after reading this, no man will ever be allowed near my boobs ever, ever, ever again.....


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I think Trenton is just a mega-mom. My wife never lactated despite my entusiasm. I guess she's a prime example of YMMV.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

sandc said:


> I think Trenton is just a mega-mom. My wife never lactated despite my entusiasm. I guess she's a prime example of YMMV.


Lol--I'm more like the anti-mom. I can't even sit in the same room when my friends are breast feeding. The idea that "that" could happen is making me give serious consideration to how one might hit a home run without rounding second :-D


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

When the exwife was nursing our kids we'd have a boatload of fun with her breast milk. I'd suck them and squeeze them and drink it and squirt it all over me, and then I'd jerk off all over her.

The more juices the merrier.


----------

